# Powder post beetles



## Mandolin (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a question. Here in the south we have a major problem with powder post beetles. The only way I know of to get rid of them is to place the lumber in the kiln and heat it up to about 120 degrees. This will kill the beetles and the eggs. Does anybody know of a chemical that can be sprayed on the boards that will kill them? I bought some stuff at the feed/lawn/garden store that you mix with water and spray on the lumber but it was for use on fresh sawn lumber to stop the beetles from ever getting into it. I understand that a borate solution will do the same thing. From time to time, I cut dead trees on my land and the beetles are already in the log. Any suggestions?


----------



## CodyS (Jan 16, 2012)

wrap the timber in plastic to suffocate them?


----------

